# John Deere predecessor



## cfellows (May 9, 2009)

The predecessor to the John Deere tractor was the Waterloo Boy. Here are a couple of videos, one of an old Waterloo Boy tractor and the second video is a running model of the Waterloo Boy in a stationary engine model. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9u-aRxrsHY&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9u-aRxrsHY&feature=related[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D8_W0a1GzQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D8_W0a1GzQ[/ame]

The model is a very nice piece of work, but it demonstrates the difficulty in getting a model IC engine to run as slow as its full size counterpart.

Chuck


----------

